# What do you do with excess fish?



## Fisherofmen (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Folks, my platies are having babies. I have a dilema here. I just want to know what other people do with their extra babies. The fry are exceptionally beautiful. Golden orange and golden yellow with wag fins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

I grow up my good looking babies and sell them to the LFS or on ebay, aquabid, give them away here and any severely dis formed gets feed to other fish.


----------



## leeteekyung (Oct 11, 2011)

i just put 1 dwarf gourami into my tank, he will hunt most of the babies, now there is only 3 grown up fries sized 1,5cm from about 100. it may sound cruel, but that is what happening in the wild now


----------



## TL1000RSquid (Sep 25, 2011)

Cheap fish I just leavem in the tank and let nature take its course. Usually none make it, except when I had 3 mollies that kept pumping out fry those that survived to grow big enough not to be eaten went into my reef tank to get eaten.


----------

